# Self mixing epoxy tip



## ctEaglesc (Sep 3, 2006)

One reason I don't like epoxy is the fact that while I don't like to waste anything I am more worried of not mixing up enough. I had been looking at the syringe type epoxies but since I don't do production work and you only get two of the "Self mixing syringes" I have stayed away from it also.
I recently had the need to use an epoxy and wanted to try the self mixing type.
Quite by accident I found that the syringe part is reuseable *IF *you take precautions before using it.
I always have a jar of acetone with something soaking in it in the shop.
After using the syringe I removed it from the plunger and dropped it in the jar with acetone in it.(I was using an "instant" epoxy so I finished up aligning the glue up). I then pulled the syringe out of the acetone and using the tip on my air hose blew the acetone and the epoxy out of the syringe.
Here's  where I made the dixcovery that the inner"corkscrew"(the mixing part) is also removeable from the syringe. I blew it out from the other direction which caused the corkscrew to go flying out the door.
I found it and put both the syringe and the "corkscrew mixer" back in the jar of acetone.
Today I used the same "mixer" for a glue up and it worked fine.
When this plunger is used up I intend to clean it out with acetone and refill it again with epoxy that that I have in 4 ounce bottles.Both are "quick cure".
If you have been staying away from epoxy because of the mixing and fear of not mixing enough for your particular use , you might want to try tis.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 3, 2006)

Please let us know how everything works next time.


----------



## mick (Sep 7, 2006)

> I blew it out from the other direction which caused the corkscrew to go flying out the door.


 And here I thought I held the patent on things like this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I could tell the story was NOT about me, when he FOUND the piece that went flying.  Mine falls behind the 600 pound workbench.[B)][B)]


----------

